# Vizsla Virgin in Need of Advice



## alarsen (Jun 26, 2021)

So my husband and I just got our very first puppy together and it’s a Vizsla. She is just barely 8 weeks and we are worried about the separation anxiety and crate Training. We both work full-time but I only go into the office two days a week. So I can be around a bit more often. But we are worried about the days that neither of us are home. She sleeps great in the crate throughout the night and only hast to get up and go outside at least twice during the night. But during the day as we are crate training her she screams and howls quite loudly. I just want to make sure we give her the best life and home possible end it is stressing me out because all she does is cry while in her crate. So far during the day I’ve only done it for about 30 minutes to an hour. The first time she was in there it took her 25 minutes to soothe herself and fall asleep. But we have just only had her for 3 days. (We have people who live above us and I am worried about her being too loud) Any and all advice is greatly appreciated, please help!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

When I introduce the puppy to the crate, I am there. I sleep on an exercise mat next the crate. I put a towel over the front gate when the puppy is inside.
When the puppy gets anxious, I gently tap on the gate and murmur calming words in a low tone of voice. This goes on for a few days, and yes, I even sleep next to the crate at night. They need to get out, I am there. Go to the bathroom, I am right there.
What I am trying to get them to understand is that they are not alone, and they can relax and go to sleep with out being anxious because someone is there.
At 8 weeks she still has a puppy brain and every new experience is a new experience, even if she just experienced it 5 minutes a ago, until it is imprinted on her and she gets old enough to "connect the dots".
By 14 weeks she will have her adult brain, so the time frame window is very narrow. The more things you can imprint on her now, the quicker she'll make the transition and the less work you will have to do.
In the next 6 weeks, focus on bonding with her, and developing her trust in you. It starts with the crate.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

We’ve successfully trained Fred by timing her crying minutes. First week: 45 minutes then asleep, second week: 30 minutes then asleep. Within a few weeks we were down to 5 minutes and eventually no crying because crates are for relaxing. Being able to crate her and have her relax in the crate has made a big difference throughout het entire first year. From being able to get some peace in the house to having her relax while we aren’t home (she is now 1, and still not able to stay alone at home without being crated).
We did have 2 crates (one for the office and one for home). Af first we used one crate upstairs at nught, and the second one downstairs during the day. This meant, in the first few weeks, we did not leave her alone in the room while being crated. We focused on being calm and relaxed in the crate. In the first week, I slept next to her while she was crated. During the day she was crated in the living room, with blankets in 3 sides but view of us on 1 side. When she was about 12 weeks we started to practice leaving the room. 

We only crate her for 3H-4H max per day, and usually only when she is well exercised. I bring Fred to the office, where I still have a second crate but rarely use it. It’s just nice to have an “off-switch” just in case..


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I would also suggest sleeping with the pup that young or bring the crate to your bedroom. Follow the crate training guidelines and methods, there are plenty of posts, even some from myself in what worked for me on this forum. I'd expect some weeks of crying/protest during the training process. No matter what , don't ever let the dog out of the crate while they are carrying on. Only ever let them out when settled. During the gate closing process of training, I sit with the pup right next to the cage, just not looking at her or paying attention to any crying or carrying on. One she settles, instant praise, open gate, praise and reward. This is teaching them that only calm and settle behavior gets them out and nothing else.

Even after she is older and fully crate trained, I just can't see this kind of doing doing well crated alone for more than 3-4 consecutive hours in a day. I would seriously consider dog daycare or in-house sitter that can walk/play with the dog on the days both of you will be out all day.


----------

